# Navionics 907FISH card



## 321953 (Oct 4, 2012)

Does anyone have one. If so does it have the local, man made fishing reefs on it? 
Does anyone have one for sale? 
Thanks


----------



## marmsd1 (Oct 5, 2012)

I've got a 907P+. It's a great chart that includes not only the Navionics base charting, but also the photos, overlays, 3D, and SonarCharts layer as well.

Navionics now has a Web API viewer on the homepage of their website. You can likely take a look there and investigate the areas you are looking for.
www.navionics.com


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

I have a Lowrance HDS 5 

Looking for a card with local fish spots out of destin, not sure what to buy ?

I have the downloaded numbers but dont know how to organize them ?


----------



## marmsd1 (Oct 5, 2012)

HDS will run the Platinum+ charts.

The SonarCharts layer (presently called FishnChip in the Lowrance menu, I believe) is the 1' contour data that really helps identify good spots to target. You can now upload sonar logs to Navionics and they'll turn them into additional updated data in this layer within 24 hours. Simply do a Freshest Data update to your card and the new charting is viewable.

As to organizing waypoints and such, there's a ton of software out there available. I hear good stuff about the programs from Fugawi.

The Navionics chips come with a free year of Freshest Data updates, but also their PC App for free...and it does have the ability to import/export routes and markers so you can transfer to your plotter...and will sync to the changes you make on Navionics mobile apps as well.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I use the Platnum + also but if need fishing spots buy a FishNchips card for your area. There around $45.00 and you can load and remove them.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

the hds 5 fish nchips sounds like what I am looking for.
Where do the sell them for the Destin area?

Online ?


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Found one at Bass Pro with fishing hotspots 99 bucks

Hope it works


----------

